# Collection of Hermi Photos



## tester (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe there is enough info/pics about hermies but i came across these in a book and thought they were worth posting so this should help aid in people identifying the hermie condition.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

This should be stickied with the hermi tracker thread!  Nice addition tester, thanks!  Anyway to get it in color?  I have fortunately only had hermi's once in 20+ yrs so I don't have a whole lot of experience with them.  But from what I have seen of them the male part always seems to be a totally off color from the rest of the plant.  Almost like a neon yellow, or green...the part seems to really stand out from the rest of the plant.  Does anyone know if this is the norm?


----------



## tester (Jan 17, 2010)

ill see if i can get colour versions of the photos and ill put them up


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 17, 2010)

man that sucker has a good bit of nanners!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 18, 2010)

here is a couple colour pics but i dont know how good they are for seeing the nanners. just a little camera happy lol. there is a pic of a couple nanners while they are still green and very hard to spot on a growing plant.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 18, 2010)

it is a shame too cuz hermies can grow fast and to impressive sizes.these were about 3 weeks early.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry Im not into gay porn.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

ROTFLMAO! Grow Dude!  Hey Ta2guy...do you know the strain of those hermies you have?  If you do would you mind reporting them in the hermie tracker thread we started here in the strains section?  We are wanting to expose genetics that have a tendency to hermi.  Of course if you don't know the strain, then it can't be added to the list, but if you do know it...I think you could be our first entry!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 20, 2010)

:rofl:  at growdude  . i am not into it either  but these he-shes make a great contribution to the trash/hash pile. i do not know the exact strain cuz there isnt one. i made these seeds and selectively throw away the junk as it appears. i have thrown away  the mother to the plant and any clones that i had from it. i do have some seeds left that are the same as these mixed in a pile somewhere and will grow them and throw them when i find them. when i made these seeds i used a strong early male and pollenated 4 different strains(not sure of exact strains for all of them). the one strain is this one that is producing hermies so i have  labelled that female as a hermie cuz the others are producing either strictly female or male plants with no hermies. enough ramblin from me. dunno if i answered any question very well or not . i know i would not be very happy tho if i ordered femenized seeds on-line and got hermies. i think that ordering unfemenized strains leaves room for error... maybe ... no     lol.  happy growing.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 27, 2010)

a couple more photos. the one is a bit hard to tell but the male sac has not fallen over yet but it is growing in opposite the female flower, the one shot is the affected plant and the first shot is obvious, male and female parts living side by side.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for the pics guys these are awesome to learn from...


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a definite hermie,if i pull the nanners of before they pop open, will my plant be safe??


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 27, 2010)

Post 10, Pic 1, is fantastic!! That is what got me. Sea of green and I check nonstop, first few of 12-12. I refer to it as Starfruit sack.


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pics the help alot, i was doing some checking on my girls and i think because of the cold weather recently one of my girls is not a girl no more. :bong: im just glad i caught it before it was to late.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 2, 2010)

im sure i got a few more pics here somewhere, ill go look. 1 sec......

ok, i found a few more.

pic 1 is a plant i got that is growing this one and only male sac. if more appear at anytime i will be quick to remove and dispose of. pic 2 is a plant i did toss. it started getting little bunches of nanners starting to show so it is gone. pics 3+4 are of a single female flower with a single male stamen growing from the same flower, can you say confused plant lol.


----------

